# Formula for shooting and Mil dot



## john1969 (Jan 31, 2010)

are there any avail. to open public? I tried search.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2010)

Here ya go. 

http://www.mil-dot.com/Mil_Dot_User_Guide.htm


I used Google.  Do you have it ???


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2010)

I don’t understand the question. To be honest I have been having a hard time understanding a majority of the new member’s questions. 

Why do you need the info? Are you a sniper, comp shooter or are you just interested. Do you have any idea of what you are asking, or did you just hear there are mathematic formulas in sniping and you are investigating? 

There are three basic formula’s used in shooting, one for range estimation, one for the effects of wind and gravity and one for angle compensation. So what formula do you want to know about? What rifle do you want to know if for? What round do you use in the rifle?

One last question, what is wrong with your shift button?


----------



## john1969 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes Sir. I have Google. I meant I couldn't find it here on Shadow Spear Search. Thank you! And my shift button is lazy sometimes, at age 46 I am on my first computer and am no typist. I am thankful for spell check tho'. I am interested in angle comp. and gravity effects. Using a 30.06 180 grain. Probably Hornady. Thanks.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay so you are looking for ballistic data.? You want to know how many clicks to move your sights to be on target at different ranges?


----------



## john1969 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes. Please.


----------



## phridum (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.snipercentral.com/3006.htm

Sniper Central has a short article up on 30-06 ballistics/application and whatnot, but most stuff I've found out there tend to advocate the use of the 150gr. Of course depending on your particular set up, location, and possibly what you're shooting at will change all of that. Search out the website of the manufacturer for your chosen round. They usually will put out thorough data charts.

When trying to figure out your adjustments for high angle shooting though, the angle-cosine formula should be the same at it's core, provided you have gathered all the data for the round. http://www.longrangehunting.com/articles/angle-shooting.php

Depending on what you're planning to use the info for, there are definitely better websites and forums to peruse for this sort of specialized information. http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm generally has a wide spread knowledge base for precision shooting and applications for hunting. Probably plenty of number crunchers that would love to spit out a data table for you too.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 31, 2010)

Easiest way,  Take rifle to a range with range book.    Find zero at your minimum distance.  Write down the settings for that distance.    Repeat that process at the other ranges you want to shoot at.    Also scopes will have a range sheet for what those mil-dots mean.   Actually ranging is more accurate than using a general reference.    There is more, but a good book on target shooting will cover more on it.  There are also ballistic calculators.    When at the range, Chronograph the bullet.    It will give you the speed.   With a ballistics calculator, you can plot the path of the bullet over a very wide range.  I have a mil-dot on my  Mod 70 in .338 Win Mag.  It is zeroed at 200M, each dot about is +100M.    I am GTG to 600M.


----------



## john1969 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> Easiest way,  Take rifle to a range with range book.    Find zero at your minimum distance.  Write down the settings for that distance.    Repeat that process at the other ranges you want to shoot at.


 
This is what I do for data on a new rifle, it works very well. If you are using a common rifle and a common round, you can get your data online with a very simple google search.

Good post Hollis!


----------



## Meat (Feb 6, 2010)

Also, it doesn't hurt to pack some varied bullet weights in the ammo that you bring to the range, along with what has been suggested here.  For instance, I shoot 7.62 -- I have found that 155gr. shoots best out to 650m in my rifle.  175gr. shoots best from about 300-850m, before windage influences degrade performance.  For extended range beyond to 1km, my rifle likes 190gr.  I have logged dopes for each of these bullet weights in my data book, from 100m to each of their respective maxes, so that no matter what ammo I am running with at a given day, temp, humidity, altitude and wind, I have a pretty fair benchmark to go off of.  Time consuming ?  Yes.  Anal ?  Affirmative.  But the time you spend at the range working out the details determines your future success -- it's pretty much a linear relationship between these two.

Best of luck to you.  Get out to the range, have fun, meet friends, improve your skills, exercise your freedoms !!


----------

